

Ask HN: I have a finance web site I want to promote, can you help? - yassinemaaroufi

ASK HN: I have a finance web site (http://www.mibian.net) and I don't know how to promote it, can you help?
======
dfc
From the FAQ:

 _"How do I make a link in a question?

You can't. (This is to prevent people from using this method as a way of
submitting a link, but with their comments in a privileged position at the top
of the page. If you want to submit a link with comments, just submit it, then
add a regular comment.) "_

Let's face it you posted the link in your question in order to promote your
site. I think you are doing a fine job promoting it without asking for
legitimate help from HN.

~~~
yassinemaaroufi
I was serious about getting opinions about how to promote the site better

